# Now this is an interesting way of generating a little power.



## EvisRaptor (Jan 20, 2013)

I found this project on Kickstarter and figured that you guys may be interested.

I mean who cant dig gettin power out of any old used Aly can.

i-pog-instant-power-on-the-go anyway there is the link.

If you are wondering where the base of this tech comes from, its the same as how the flashing emergency lights on ship life-rafts are powered.

Oh I should just mention that apart from being a backer I have ZERO affiliation with these people.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Now this is something that I find most interesting. I will try and keep abreast of it and see where it goes from here. Thank-you for the link


----------



## shadownmss (Nov 13, 2012)

Very interesting concept I will have to watch this one.


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

Got a quick ?..tried 5x's to bring up site. Each time it clicked off to my desktop. Anyone else have this problem? Very wierd.


----------



## EvisRaptor (Jan 20, 2013)

How odd (insert scratching head here) no idea why, the link works. You could just try a googleing for 'i-Pog Kickstarter', that should find it.


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

I kno, really wierd, never happened before... I'm going to Google it thanks


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

its a neat idea! iwonder how thin the aluminum chargers are and the space you need to store. does aluminum have a shelf life? can you store it indfinately.
after using it on this can you repurpose the charge sheets? i would hope so


----------



## EvisRaptor (Jan 20, 2013)

shotlady said:


> its a neat idea! iwonder how thin the aluminum chargers are and the space you need to store. does aluminum have a shelf life? can you store it indfinately.
> after using it on this can you repurpose the charge sheets? i would hope so


Ok well I know that Aly can corrode in certain circumstances but from what I can gather and from looking at the vid they have up you could chop the ends off used drinks cans, also although they don't make it clear it seems like the 'Refill packs' they will be selling will have 30 small sheets of Aly in them and I am sure that we an all think of endless uses for Aly sheets about the size of a paperback novel. At least that's about how large they look to me in the vid.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

thanks for posting this, good read and video. Very interesting.

punch


----------

